# Looking for pheasants for sale Northeast Ohio



## LilSiman/Medina (Nov 30, 2010)

Anyone recommend a place for pheasants and quail in Northeast Ohio? Anyone sell them privately on here?


----------



## D J (Jul 8, 2010)

There are some postings on Craigslist with some, I think one is in Alliance. I've never dealt with them though.


----------



## trapper04 (Nov 30, 2013)

http://www.hedgerowgamebirds.com/


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

D J said:


> There are some postings on Craigslist with some, I think one is in Alliance. I've never dealt with them though.


Likely the one with the sign with a phone number I saw today at corner of Fewtown and 183(Berlin hunting area) today. Sorry, didn't write it down.


----------



## LilSiman/Medina (Nov 30, 2010)

Found a place in Seville thanks for the help guys!


----------



## PheasantGuy2010 (Dec 9, 2017)

Sunrise Harvest Pheasant Farm- www.shpheasants.com


----------

